

With Loudcrowd, Nabeel Hyatt Sees Mult-Billion-Dollar Opportunity in Music Gaming - bobbud
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/03/18/loudcrowd-is-conduit-labs-nabeel-hyatt-sees-mult-billion-dollar-opportunity-says-this-thing-is-ours-to-screw-up/

======
sanj
Nabeel is:

a. The real thing.

b. A regular at OpenCoffee Cambridge:
<http://www.opencoffeeclub.org/profile/nabeelo>

